# Disconnected from Whole Home DVR



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

All of a sudden my DVRs are disconnecting from the deca network. 

I made no changed to anything. Just started happening all of a sudden in the middle of a show.

Now I can't get the boxes to stay connected.

I do NOT have my boxes hooked to the internet, they are using Deca and are not connected to my wireless router in anyway.

Anyone have any ideas? I've tried resetting the boxes, hasn' fixed the problem yet.

I have 3 HR24 and 1 H24

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Since you have 24s, I'd go into the coax network menu and run a couple of tests from the menu there on all receivers.

You get into this menu by pressing the guide and > "buttons" [both at the same time] on the front panel. This can take a few tries before you get into the menu, but you'll know it when you see it.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

Are you having any issues with the satellite signal dropping out on any of your receivers? Or is it just the DECA network dropping out?


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, it's just the Deca... the signal from the sat is in the upper 90s.... can't figure it out


----------



## moxie1617 (Nov 15, 2005)

Check out the thread in this forum regarding static IP addresses. Since setting static IP addresses I have had only one disconnect in the past six months vs at least once a week. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2617203#post2617203


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't have my set up connected to a router at all. My boxes are not connected to the internet, so using the static IP address outside my DHCP range solution, shouldn't apply to my situation.

Anyone have any other ideas?

Would moving the PI to another box make a difference?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> I don't have my set up connected to a router at all. My boxes are not connected to the internet, so using the static IP address outside my DHCP range solution, shouldn't apply to my situation.
> 
> *Anyone have any other ideas?*
> 
> Would moving the PI to another box make a difference?


In my first reply I asked you to run some tests. :shrug:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

moxie1617 said:


> Check out the thread in this forum regarding static IP addresses. Since setting static IP addresses I have had only one disconnect in the past six months vs at least once a week.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2617203#post2617203


The OP doesn't have his receivers connected to a router. They would have self assigned IP addresses and that should act like a static address.

There should be no reason to assign them another one.

EDIT: Oops... too late.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Sorry, VOS... completely forgot to run the test. Been busy this weekend. When I get back later, I'll post my results!

Thanks for the help guys!

Weird though... I've had DirecTV since september and have had no problems really and haven't changed a thing, and then all of sudden it's starts acting up.

At first I did have the internet installed when I first signed up, but couldn't get the TVapps thing to work so I uninstalled it and was going to put the ICK on a different box to see if that would fix the TVapps thing, but never got around to doing it. That was months ago though. 

Maybe I should install the ICK and see if that helps my problem? I wouldn't think it would though.

When I get back today, I'll run the coax test and check my connections to make sure nothing is loose.

Oh, yesterday I did get the no audio from server/ datal packet lost message. The day before that, the units were just disconnecting and reconnecting.

Like I said though, I haven't had the boxes hooked up to a router in months. Never had a problem with MRV until 2 days ago. Weird. Maybe a hardware issue???

Thanks for the help, I learn a TON from you guys!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Runs the tests and then post the results. If they don't show anything, then you'll know what "shouldn't be" the problem, and can move on to other things.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I've noticed this happening with mine, too. So far, I've only noticed it on my 2 HR20-100's. They have been disconnecting from the network for a few seconds, but they always seem to reconnect on their own.
I have them set as static IP's, and outside of my DHCP range of the router. Everything has been working great, and I've made no changes to anything. This has been happening for the last week or so.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

JGL said:


> I've noticed this happening with mine, too. So far, I've only noticed it on my 2 HR20-100's. They have been disconnecting from the network for a few seconds, but they always seem to reconnect on their own.
> I have them set as static IP's, and outside of my DHCP range of the router. Everything has been working great, and I've made no changes to anything. This has been happening for the last week or so.


Disconnect the Broadband DECA and see if the issue persists.

- Merg


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Disconnect the Broadband DECA and see if the issue persists.
> 
> - Merg


I'll be out of town this week, but I'll try to experiment with it next weekend.


----------



## agent229 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the same issue and it's been getting much worse. they are not connected to Internet, only the coax. i am trying to run the tests mentioned by veryoldschool, but when i get into the systems diagnostics menu, and select coax network, all I see is an info tab or a phy rate mesh tab. are either of these the test you were talking about?? thank you!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

agent229 said:


> I have the same issue and it's been getting much worse. they are not connected to Internet, only the coax. i am trying to run the tests mentioned by veryoldschool, but when i get into the systems diagnostics menu, and select coax network, all I see is an info tab or a phy rate mesh tab. are either of these the test you were talking about?? thank you!


When you first select coax network, you should see a list of the DECAs. The 24s will show their friendly names and the others will show their MAC address.
So:
0 xxxxxx 30
1 xxxxxx N/A [receiver running this test]
2 xxxxxx 35

the 30/35 is the loss between the receiver running the test and the other DECA.

Now when you select PHY MESH, it will run another test where it shows the bit-rates between each node[DECA]
So:
0-1-2.....
1 x x...
2 x x...
where the "x" is the bit-rate


----------



## agent229 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok thanks... so what exactly am I looking for there? I think I'm going to try resetting both first... though I've tried that before


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

agent229 said:


> ok thanks... so what exactly am I looking for there? I think I'm going to try resetting both first... though I've tried that before


On the first screen the max loss should be around 50 or less.
On the second screen, the numbers should be greater than 220.

Here are some screen shots:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, nice Physical Levels VOS. Probably the best out there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Wow, nice Physical Levels VOS. Probably the best out there.


Currently the H25 is giving a more accurate reading than the 24s [which are about 10 dB higher].

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2728362&postcount=38


----------



## agent229 (Mar 5, 2011)

problem persists... I can even see the playlist from the hd receiver but when I try to actually play something it won't work.

here's my screenshots:


----------



## dss_101 (May 23, 2007)

Check behind all wall plates and make sure the connectors are compression type, like ppc ex6xl. Also check for F81 coaxial Barrel, make sure they are all the blue type and not the white ones. Good luck


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

agent229 said:


> problem persists... I can even see the playlist from the hd receiver but when I try to actually play something it won't work.
> 
> here's my screenshots:





dss_101 said:


> Check behind all wall plates and make sure the connectors are compression type, like ppc ex6xl. Also check for F81 coaxial Barrel, make sure they are all the blue type and not the white ones. Good luck


The screen shots show the DECA is well within range & working well, with no dropped session too.
This would tend to show there is something going on in the receivers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there any commonality to the problem? In other words, does it happen to all receivers at the same time? Is it more likely to happen on one receiver as opposed to others?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is there any commonality to the problem? In other words, does it happen to all receivers at the same time? Is it more likely to happen on one receiver as opposed to others?


One DVR & one receiver.


----------

